# Speech Therapy Documentation for Inpatient



## mrsmith (Mar 27, 2009)

Can someone tell me if there are any physician documentation requirements for Speech Therapy to see an inpatient?  Does the physician have to write an order for Speech Therapy to evaluate and treat an inpatient?


----------



## fredabrinson (Apr 1, 2009)

*Orders*

Every service a facility bills for has to have a valid physician order.  Then, there must be documentation that this service was provided to the patient.  

The facility charge must match the order must match the documentation.

Hope this helps!

Freda
Savannah, GA


----------

